# 19" Prototype NISMO Wheels



## jr01sr (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey Does anyone know the exact specs of these 19" Wheels? I was able to get a pic of them but i dont know the sizes. I heard they were 19x8.5(front) and 19x9.5(Rear) Does anyone know?


----------

